# Which JACKET should i get for these pants?



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

I would like to see the pants, unfortunately at this time the IMG was not properly inserted into the page. I think you need to click the mountain logo in the post box menu. Then you put the IMG link in that and it will load on the page. Hope this helps.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Ronin Love in Red, White Airblater Javier, Either the blue or light blue Bonfire Zodiac, Nomis Simon Sig jacket in the mostly white with black/yellow/blue patches(its the first one in on the screen when you select the jacket on their site). I can find more if you don't like any of those.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

i dont know about the light camo, but i love the neon camo. . . . . . .A LOT!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pic of pants and also the ideas novik


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

a waterproof one? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Personally, I'd rock a solid white jacket or a solid black jacket with those. The pattern is already loud enough, and anything that were to draw even more attention would make it impossible to pull off an on-slope assassination.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

solid black ftw too much pattern is idk too much haha


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Wear what you want, it's your style. Who cares what anyone else thinks. Be yourself.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

i think it s the burton 2L. thatd be sweet its like black n i believe a blue line for the center zipper or wtv. idk i think itd look sweet imo.


----------

